# Schwinn 1963 Paramount P14 Track Bike



## tomsjack (Oct 24, 2018)

*Schwinn 1963 Paramount P14 Track Bike On Ebay*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-1963-Paramount-P14-Track-Bike/273517504975?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Oct 24, 2018)

Love those old Paramounts.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 24, 2018)

Me too!


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 24, 2018)

I Especially like the vintage Ladies !!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 24, 2018)

detroitbike said:


> I Especially like the vintage Ladies !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 889019
> ...



Wow!!! How sweet is that!


----------

